# Detroit Pekiti Tirsia Pitbulls Balisong Blog!



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 8, 2007)

Just a little reading material from Jeff Davidson out of Detroit!

http://balisongplayer.blogspot.com/

and his website: 
http://maphilindo.com/


----------

